# New Ozzy / Kelly single



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

what a sentimental pile of shite...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> what a sentimental pile of shite...


yep - it's UTB - utter bollocks !


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It's absolute crap :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's not that new.

Original version on 1972s Black Sabbeth Vol 4 is both good song and better version.

I guess Kelly was just a dribble down the inside of her Mother's thigh then...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I guess Kelly was just a dribble down the inside of her Mother's thigh then...


Nice.

I think it's shite too. And, like her old man, she can't sing. He had other stuff going for him though.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

......but they must have liked it as a Black Sabbath record as the original is on the best of. I have to agree but that is why I love it ...............has me alll choked up - don't worry not a danger on the roads I don't listen to the radio it is too bad.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think having been (and still am) familiar with the original SAbbath stuff its a good song with a daughter/dad twist to it.
Its one of those songs that can give a message between any two people.

As for needing her dad to be involved with getting her carrer off the ground is another matter :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's crap ! Wouldn't suprise me if his recent accident was deliberate to make it get to number 1 for christmas ;D !

Bitch arn't I, I know, but you love me for it really :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> It's crap ! Wouldn't suprise me if his recent accident was deliberate to make it get to number 1 for christmas ;D !
> 
> Bitch arn't I, I know, but you love me for it really :-*


Now that's what I call cynical


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Now that's what I call cynical Â


 ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It's crap ! Â Wouldn't suprise me if his recent accident was deliberate to make it get to number 1 for christmas Â ;D ! Â
> 
> Bitch arn't I, I know, but you love me for it really Â :-*


Not one of the classics to which you like to get all jiggy to than abi?

It's certainly no worse than Atomic Kitten, and is still an original composition.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It's certainly no worse than Atomic Kitten, and is still an original composition.


on this occasion - i'd prefer listening to Atomic kitten - more pleasing to the eye too


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I think it's great :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> on this occasion - i'd prefer listening to Atomic kitten - more pleasing to the eye too Â


YES...and another fan just joined the pack!! Ozzy sucks, AK rules! And they are bloody gorgeous too!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

err - not quite. Just for illustration purposes. Given the choice between listening to AK or silence... i'd choose silence


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> on this occasion - i'd prefer listening to Atomic kitten - more pleasing to the eye too


I'd have to agree with that :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> err - not quite. Just for illustration purposes. Given the choice between listening to AK or silence... i'd choose silence


ditto


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> on this occasion - i'd prefer listening to Atomic kitten - more pleasing to the eye too Â


Sorry but you have a condition - you need glasses , and a hearing aid.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> err - not quite. Just for illustration purposes. Given the choice between listening to AK or silence... i'd choose silence Â


Silence with their picture in front of you then!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

its shit and number fucking one,lets all fall off a quad bike. [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> its shit and number fucking one,lets all fall off a quad bike. [smiley=speechless.gif]


Better Ozzy than the pop idols!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Attomic Kitten are cute, cheeky and fun. Far far better than a dreaaaarrrry Ozzy who is a has been :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Attomic Kitten are cute, cheeky and fun. Â Far far Â better than a dreaaaarrrry Ozzy who is a has been Â :


 [smiley=crowngrin.gif] i love ladies night gets you dancin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is my fav guaranteed to get me on the dance floor and jiggying too ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's number 1? That just shows what a sad bunch of people the record buying public are. Still, it's nice to see a minger sell records every now and again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I baught the OutKast album the other day . 
It is mental and pretty good [smiley=guitarist.gif] . I took a brave parting with my cash on it not really knowing what I was buying as I only have heard his recent single. But it is ok


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

As Gary states, the original on Black Sabbath Vol 4 is really quite good. This version is very disappointing - but it's pure marketing. I'm a bit disappointed that Ozzy has let himself be sucked into this kind of thing - but then he is (clearly) not the man he was and has become completely 'engulfed' by the phenomenon that 'The Osbournes' has become.

I'd still rather listen to it than Atomic Kitten - which is manufactured children's music to a whole different level. And they may look quite good but there are plenty better so I feel obliged (to myself) to avoid them altogether and leave them to their target market (who I am sure obtain much enjoyment from them).

If I want to look at something good singing something rubbish - then I'll stick with the 'far' more gorgeous (sigh) Rachel Stevens!!

Damian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> If I want to look at something good singing something rubbish - then I'll stick with the 'far' more gorgeous (sigh) Rachel Stevens!!
> 
> Damian


Erm I have one note to sing to you ......

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS CLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Erm I have one note to sing to you ......
> 
> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS CLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB Â ;D


DON'T STOP MOVIN' Â !! 8)

I love that song Â  Manufactured pop? Who cares, I always turn that one up Â ;D

Now where's my Iggy Pop CD? Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> DON'T STOP MOVIN' Â !! 8)
> 
> I love that song Â  Manufactured pop? Who cares, I always turn that one up Â ;D
> 
> Now where's my Iggy Pop CD? Â


SSSSSS CLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> If I want to look at something good singing something rubbish - then I'll stick with the 'far' more gorgeous (sigh) Rachel Stevens!!


  - 'Sweet dreams my La X' was rather good.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Do you know what, I've still not heard the Ozzy family song : .. and I love 'em .. and they're No. 1 8) ... Great.

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Do you know what, I've still not heard the Ozzy family song Â : Â .. and I love 'em .. and they're No. 1 Â 8) ... Great.
> 
> Moley


And you adore AK too don't you ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> And you adore AK too don't you Â ;D


Sorry, not got my brain head on - AK ???

Moley


----------

